# Marines demonstrating proper respect...



## AssadUSMC (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm just sayin...

http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2009/03/different_presidents_a_differe.html


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Mar 12, 2009)

That vid is a keeper


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 12, 2009)

I have to admit.  I miss George W. already. 

You know where to send the hatemail.


----------



## pardus (Mar 12, 2009)

That says it all right there...


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 12, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> That vid is a keeper



Yep.


"....tepid response...." indeed.


----------



## ComingBack (Mar 14, 2009)

oohrah...


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 14, 2009)

But does BO even realize!?!?


----------



## Mac_NZ (Mar 14, 2009)

Damn that was cold, the expression as welcome as a turd in a sleeping bag springs to mind.


----------

